
Third undersea Internet cable cut in Mideast - terpua
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/02/01/internet.outage/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
__
"France Telecom, part owner of the other cable, said it was uncertain when
repairs on it would be repaired."

Recursive saboteurs?

